# Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???



## Salty Waterboy (21. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute, #h
hab mal ein paar fragen, angel seit Jahren, mit der Wathose, im Winter, Herbst und im Frühjahr auf Mefos und war relativ erfolgreich! #6 
Jetzt meine Fragen,

wann sind denn die besten Zeiten im Sommer, 

welche Köder (Farbe, Größe) sind da die richtigen und 

lohnt sich da auch die Springerfliege? ;+

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!!!|wavey:
gruß bellyfisher


----------



## Tino (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*

Hallo Bellyfischer

1. die Nachtstunden

2. schwarze Köder,Wobbler in 10-16 gr.

3.Ich meine ja denn zusätzliche Reize sind immer gut.



Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> wann sind denn die besten Zeiten im Sommer,
> 
> welche Köder (Farbe, Größe) sind da die richtigen und
> 
> lohnt sich da auch die Springerfliege? ;+



Nachts.

Schwarz, große Fliegen, kleine Wobbler

Möglicherweise könnten die Probleme die tagsüber mit einem Springer entstehen nachts noch etwas größer werden. Beim Nachtfischen würde ich die Montage so schlicht wie möglich halten.


----------



## Marian 25469 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Hi Leute, #h
> hab mal ein paar fragen, angel seit Jahren, mit der Wathose, im Winter, Herbst und im Frühjahr auf Mefos und war relativ erfolgreich! #6
> Jetzt meine Fragen,
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Bellyfisher.

Hier mal die richtigen Antworten auf deine Fragen:

1. Nachts, sollte die Hose hässlich sein , sieht sie wenigstens keiner 

2. Du kannst von der Grösse XS bis XXL alles probieren, Schwarz ist bevorzugt, ist eine Frage des Geschmacks :q

3. Keine Ahnung wie sich so eine Springerfliegenan der Wathose macht, solltest du es aber versuchen wollen, dann würde ich die Hakenöse an den Füsslingen zur befestigung empfehlen #6


PS: Ich würde ja lieber mit meiner  Fliegenrute an die Küste gehen aber vielleicht war das ja auch deine Frage #h
Nicht böse sein, ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen :k


Hier aber mal wieder zum Ernst der Lage |schild-g

1. Wir fischen immer bis ca. 1-2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang oder von 1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis 2 Stunden dahinter.

2. Hervorgetan haben sich dunkle ( Mein Tipp wäre Schwarz ) Farben, da sie sich gegen den Nachthimmel gut abzeichnen. ( Zigarre, Gurgler, Wooly Bugger etc. )

3. Ich weiss nicht welche Methode du zum fischen bevorzugst, solltest du mit der oben erwähnten Montage zurecht kommen, ist die Springerfliege eine effektive Sache.

Viel Spass beim fischen und ausprobieren. TL


----------



## vermesser (10. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*

Schade, daß das Thema so versandet ist. Teilt mir doch mal Eure Erkenntnis bezüglich des Angelns auf Meerforelle im Sommer mit. Was ist zu beachten? Teilweise widersprechen meine Erfahrungen den hier genannten: Sämtliche Bisse und Fänge von Mefos hatte ich im Sommer in der Dämmerung, aber noch oder schon im Hellen, fast alle auf silberne, silber-blaue, rot-schwarze oder kupferne Köder...! Nachts fange ich nur Dorsche...oder auch mal einen Horni.

Allerdings ist es schwer aus den Fängen weniger Fische echte eigene Regeln abzuleiten. 

Also haut mal in die Tasten.


----------



## duckstar2010 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*

Also ich hatte die letzten Wochen auch nur Bisse bis es dunkel war(siehe Fangmeldungen). Danach nüscht mehr, nicht mal Dorsche (die sprangen aber vor, neben und hinter mir - wollten nur nicht anbeißen).

Meine Köderfarben gingen auch von schwarz - rot/schwarz - grün/lila bis weiss/gold. Mal mit Springerfliege, mal ohne (ich GLAUBE aber mit is besser |rolleyes)

Bin aber Deiner Meinung, dass das alles noch nicht für eine Aussage reicht.


----------



## vermesser (10. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*

Bin mal gespannt auf die Meinungen der Experten hier!


----------



## vermesser (10. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*



duckstar2010 schrieb:


> Mal mit Springerfliege, mal ohne (ich GLAUBE aber mit is besser |rolleyes)



Da gehts schon los  ! Ich GLAUBE, daß eine Springerfliege sinnlos ist und Wurfweite kostet, da ich denke, daß keine Forelle mehr an der Fliege beißt, sondern daß sie im Zweifel auch den Blinker attackiert hätte.


----------



## derporto (10. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*



duckstar2010 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte die letzten Wochen auch nur Bisse bis es dunkel war(siehe Fangmeldungen). Danach nüscht mehr, nicht mal Dorsche (die sprangen aber vor, neben und hinter mir - wollten nur nicht anbeißen).
> 
> Meine Köderfarben gingen auch von schwarz - rot/schwarz - grün/lila bis weiss/gold. Mal mit Springerfliege, mal ohne (ich GLAUBE aber mit is besser |rolleyes)
> 
> Bin aber Deiner Meinung, dass das alles noch nicht für eine Aussage reicht.


 
sicher, dass das die dorsche waren, die da um dich herum gesprungen sind? hatte das selbe phänomen letzte woche in rerik. wobei es da eindeutig silberrücken waren. ob nun horni oder mefo, kann ich nicht eindeutig sagen. aber springende dorsche sind mir persönlich zumindest noch nicht untergekommen. zumal sie im sommer und bei den aktuellen wassertemperaturen eher sowieso nicht so tief unter land kommen, dass sie um unsere wathosen herumschwimmen.


----------



## derporto (10. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Da gehts schon los  ! Ich GLAUBE, daß eine Springerfliege sinnlos ist und Wurfweite kostet, da ich denke, daß keine Forelle mehr an der Fliege beißt, sondern daß sie im Zweifel auch den Blinker attackiert hätte.


 
dazu habe ich bisher extrem gegenteilige meinungen gehört. teilweise wurde hier berichtet, dass im sommer auf blinker fast nichts geht, dafür auf kleine fliegen umso besser.

daher hatte ich mir eher die persönliche regel abgeleitet: 
sommer=möglichst klein und schnell
winter= möglichst groß und langsamer

berichtigt mich gerne.


----------



## vermesser (10. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*

@ derporto: Es gibt das Phänomen der Dorsche an der Oberfläche wirklich! Ich hatte das Mitte Juli, die haben an der Oberfläche geraubt wie ein Rudel Barsche! Und ich bin mir sicher, weil ich einige erwischt hab, nachdem ich entsprechend geangelt hab! 
Aber zurück zur Sommermefo! Wie geht Ihr vor, wo liegt der Unterschied zur Saison?


----------



## MaikP (11. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*

Hier mein Beitrag um die Sache mal etwas schwieriger zu machen.
Habe letztes Jahr im August 2 schöne Sommerforellen fangen können ü50. Eine Vormittags um 11:00 nachdem in der Nacht nichts lief. Eine Woche später dann Nachmittags um 16:00. Den Fisch habe ich von oben auf der Steilküste auf einem Riff rauben gesehen.Runtergeklettert, 3 Würfe . Beide mit Fliegenrute und kleine Mysisimitat auf 15m Entfernung.
Jetzt ist bestimmtalles schon viel klarer.:q
Grüße


----------



## Salty Waterboy (11. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*

mittlerweile war ich auch ab und zu am Wasser und bin der Meinung das man keine Regeln machen sollte.

1. dorsche im Sommer in wurfweite  mit wathose, tagsüber? früher für mich unvorstellbar, heute mittlerweile keine große Sache mehr.

2. dorsche die im trupp jagen und dabei springen? auch schon gehabt.

3. früher habe ich hornis nur im Frühjahr Mit der wathose gefangen und im Sommer weiter draußen mit boot. heute den guten Sommer über mit der wathose.

also wie gesagt, wer sich regeln setzt verpasst vielleicht viel. ich packe mir immer alles ins Auto und vor Ort wird entschieden, oder zur Not gewechselt.

Gruß belly


----------



## duckstar2010 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> also wie gesagt, wer sich regeln setzt verpasst vielleicht viel. ich packe mir immer alles ins Auto und vor Ort wird entschieden, oder zur Not gewechselt.



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Habe schon mit einigen gesprochen, die es 1,2 mal im Sommer halbherzig probiert haben. Da hieß es dann nach Nullnummern 'Hat im Sommer einfach keinen Sinn bei 18/19 Grad Wassertemperatur'. Wieso nicht? Wenn man stehts dran bleibt, einiges ausprobiert sprich an sich arbeitet, kann man immer zu seinem Fisch kommen. Als ich vor kurzem meine Mefos gefangen habe wurde mir von einem Angler erzählt, dass ich gar nicht anfangen brauche, er hätte an dem Tag alles mit dem Boot abgefahren und es gäbe hier keine Meerforellen im Moment. Keine Stunde später hatte ich zwei Stück.
Hätte ich umdrehen sollen? Nein. Ich denke, dass ist ähnlich der Köderwahl - man braucht nur Vertrauen. Fängt man nichts, dann ist es halt so. Im Herbst oder Frühjahr fängt man ja auch nicht jeden Tag was (ich jedenfalls nicht )
Also Meerforellen im Sommer mit Wathose? Na sichi...alles ist möglich! Mit Fliege? Klar! Mit Blinker? Natürlich! Wobbler? Selbstverständlich! Springerfliege? Warum nicht!?

Für miich gibt's nur eines: Hauptsache im Wasser!


----------



## Der Franke (11. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*

Ganz genau, hauptsache man ist im Wasser und versucht es zumindest. Ich werde mich am Samstag auch auf den Weg nach Fehmarn machen für zwei Wochen. Mal sehen ob sich was tut.
Also wenn ihr noch irgendwelche tips habt, her damit :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (11. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*

Hallo Leute 
das wichtigste im sommer ist STRÖMUNG und tiefes wasser 
es gibt genug strände wo man nur 5 meter ins wasser geht und man säuft ab 
und genau das sind die stellen wo man im sommer in der dämmerung oder ganz früh morgens fische fängt 
da es zurzeit nachts nur 10 grad ist würde ich die morgenstd vor ziehen das wasser ist schön abgekühlt 
und die biester kommen gerne mal zum naschen in wurf weite 


Morgens um 3 haben die biester angefangen zu jagen wo die strömung angefangen hat  und die fische konnte ich ich in ca 20 bis 30 meter vom strand aus fangen auf fliege


----------



## vermesser (13. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> 1. dorsche im Sommer in wurfweite  mit wathose, tagsüber? früher für mich unvorstellbar, heute mittlerweile keine große Sache mehr.



Das würde mich mal interessieren. Dorsche fang ich ja auch...aber erst ab Sonnenuntergang (obwohl ich vorher schon angel).


----------



## vermesser (13. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*



duckstar2010 schrieb:


> Habe schon mit einigen gesprochen, die es 1,2 mal im Sommer halbherzig probiert haben. Da hieß es dann nach Nullnummern 'Hat im Sommer einfach keinen Sinn bei 18/19 Grad Wassertemperatur'. Wieso nicht? Wenn man stehts dran bleibt, einiges ausprobiert sprich an sich arbeitet, kann man immer zu seinem Fisch kommen.



So ähnlich seh ich das auch. Genau deshalb bin ich an Tips für Forellen im Sommer interessiert. Das es möglich ist, weiß ich selbst. Aber wie optimiert man den Erfolg?


----------



## vermesser (13. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> das wichtigste im sommer ist STRÖMUNG und tiefes wasser



Strömung ist je nach Windrichtung und Stärke ja unterschiedlich, aber ab wo fängt bei Dir tiefes Wasser an?


----------



## duckstar2010 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*



vermesser schrieb:


> ...Das es möglich ist, weiß ich selbst.



Sehr schön. #6



vermesser schrieb:


> ...Aber wie optimiert man den Erfolg?



Was möchtest Du denn jetzt? Ich glaube nicht, dass man sagen kann, an den Plätzen mit dem Köder und der Montage fängt man auf jeden Fall was.
Man kann doch nur Sachen ausprobieren und dann posten, was gefunzt hat und was nicht. Und wenn eine Sache drei Tage funktioniert hat, heiße das noch lange nicht, dass es am 4. auch gut geht.
Mit Strömung und tieferem Wasser dachte ich auch immer. Da ging ich dann zu Stellen and denen es nach 30,40 Metern 'schon' 2,5m tief ist und weiter abfällt. Gefangen habe ich an anderen Stellen am Rand einer Sandbank. So, wo soll man jetzt eine Regel aufstellen? Niemand kann sich in die Fische hereinversetzen, oder? Im Frühjahr werden wohl mit dem Heringszug die größten Mefos gefangen - was bewegt eine Meerforelle dazu, einen fetten Schwarm zu verlassen, um in unsere Wurfweite zu kommen? Keine Ahnung.
Ich finde gerade Mefoangeln ist mehr ein Erlebnis an sich ohne, dass man jedesmal nen Fisch mitbringen muss.

Also kann man doch, wie schon gesagt, eigentlich nur Tipps geben und keine Regeln aufstellen, um die Fischerei zu 'optimieren'. |bigeyes


----------



## vermesser (13. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*



duckstar2010 schrieb:


> Also kann man doch, wie schon gesagt, eigentlich nur Tipps geben und keine Regeln aufstellen, um die Fischerei zu 'optimieren'. |bigeyes



Sorry falls das falsch rüberkam, mir ist durchaus klar, daß man keine allgemeingültige Regel aufstellen kann. Optimieren ist das falsche Wort...gefällt Dir anregen besser? Ich freu mich über einen dicken Dorsch oder einen schönen Horni genauso wie über ne Forelle!! Für mich ist eine Forelle das i- Tüpfelchen beim Küstenspinnfischen. Aber kein Muss. Auch ein Tag ohne Fisch ist am Strand Entspannung pur. Soviel dazu. Und die Fische findet man ja ohnehin an den selben Stellen...wo Dorsch ist, sind auch Mefos usw.!

Was mich viel mehr interessiert ist folgendes: Wonach sucht Ihr im Sommer? Im Frühling suche ich warmes Wasser und Nahrung! Im Winter ausgesüßte Stellen, die vielleicht noch etwas ruhiger und wärmer sind. Bei viel Wind findet Ihr mich zu jeder Jahreszeit in Buhnenfeldern, wo die Kraft der Wellen gebrochen wird. 

Was für Köder sind erfolgversprechend...ich beginne im Frühling meist mit kleineren wie Moere-Sildas und Gnos und starte zum Frühsommer mit Snaps durch...im Winter dann eher Wobbler wie Gladsax, die langsamer zu führen sind...!

Tja soweit alles bekannt und nix Neues...! Nur über den Sommer findet man eigentlich nur drei Infos: Nachts fischen (was ich nicht bestätigen kann, alle Mefobisse und Fänge gab es im Hellen, bei Sonnenuntergang kommen die Dorsche), schwarze Köder (meine Fische bissen auf blau silber) und kleine Köder (meine größte Forelle und die meisten Bisse gehen auf das Konto eines 25 Gramm Snaps). Komisch komisch.

Ich werde weiter probieren und berichten, bin aber für jede Anregung dankbar. Man weiß ja nie.


----------



## duckstar2010 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*

@vermesser
Ich mein' das auch gar nicht böse (beim nochmaligem Durchlesen meines posts, denke ich, dass man den Eindruck bekommen kann) Also alles gut 

Ich werd' am Wochenende auch mal wieder los und es probieren. Vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was ein, was gegen die 'Regeln' läuft.


----------



## vermesser (13. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*

@ Duckstar2010: Kein Problem. Dann halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden, wenn Du verwertbare Erkenntnisse gewinnst...


----------



## Rosi (15. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Soviel dazu. Und die Fische findet man ja ohnehin an den selben Stellen...wo Dorsch ist, sind auch Mefos usw.!


Moin vermesser, theoretisch ja.:m

Praktisch noch nie. Eher sind in Art der Blinkerführung Hornhechte zu erwarten. 

Versuch mal bei viel Wind zwischen den Buhnen zu blinkern. Theoretisch ist es dort natürlich ruhiger. Praktisch suchen die Fische den aufgewühlten Grund und noch praktischer bleibt der Blinker dann zwischen den Buhnen ab und an mal hängen. |bigeyes

Nee ehrlich, bei mehr Brandung bleibe ich den Buhnen lieber fern.


----------



## vermesser (16. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*

@ Rosi: Also ich habe im Sommer schon wenige Mefos auf schnell geführte Blinker gefangen...natürlich auch Hornis, klar.

Ich war auch schon bei Wind in den Buhnen unterwegs...wenn man die Richtung gut einkalkuliert, funzt das schon...aber jeder, wie er mag.

Ab ner gewissen Windstärke ist eh Ende.


----------



## duckstar2010 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Meerforellen im Sommer mit der Wathose???*

Moinsen!

War diesmal nicht zur Sonnenuntergangs- sondern zur Aufgangszeit im Wasser. Eine kleine Mefo zwischen 40 und 45 cm (schwimmt wieder) und einen Aussteiger mit heftiger Gegenwehr. Die Mefo zum Sonnenaufgang auf schwarzen Spöket. Den Aussteiger bei Sonnenschein auf Spöki grün/neongelb/Glitter.

I woiss net....irgendwie kann ich mir aus nichts irgendwelche Empfehlungen o.ä. ziehen. Bei den beiden Bissen habe ich eher langsam als schnell eingekurbelt, aber sonst???  Hmmm....ich gehe eigentlich wie immer vor: Kein großartiger Köderwechsel-Wahn, mal schnell einkurbeln, mal langsam, mal Spinstopps - mal nicht, den Köder auch mal ruckartig führen (Bewegungen sollten so sein wie bei ner Garnele - damit habe ich auch meine bisher größte Sommer-Mefo herausgeholt), nach Anstubsen, den Köder auch mal auf den Grund fallen lassen und ein paar Sekunden gewartet(Fluchtverhalten Tobiasfisch)......
Also mein Vorgehen unterscheidet sich nicht von anderen Jahreszeiten. War jetzt auch die letzten Wochen immer an derselben Ecke, an der ich auch zu anderen Jahreszeiten ganz gut fange.

Ich sags ja....hauptsache im Wasser #6


----------

